# You are the shooting machine.



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, so more years ago than I care to remember a friend who was a PAA archery professional decided to take a young man under his wing. He dug out an old booklet from a drawer one day and said, "Son, study this and you will shoot better." So I did.

The booklet was written by an Olympic Archery coach. After reading that booklet and shooting for another year I was shooting in the 290's with a hunting weight compound on the standard PAA archery round. Rather than bother you with the details that means that over a course of 60 arrows shot into a 3.0" bull at 20 yards, you may not drop more than 10 outside of the "ten" ring. That is pretty good with a 60# bow.

I can't say that I did it. The little booklet that my friend gave me taught me how to shoot better.

First rule: DO EVERYTHING THE SAME WAY EVERY TIME. Sure you can't do that when you are hunting but we are talking about learning to shoot well here.

Second rule: RELAX, RELAX, RELAX! If your neck is tense you will shoot wild, could be high (chin high), could be low (chin down), could be right (chin right), or left (chin left)... for that matter could be high left (chin high and left).. you get the idea. Could be a problem with your shoulders. Shoulders are not oriented properly to the target. A bit to the right and you shoot to the right, a bit to the left and you shoot to the left. Leaning forward (pushing) and you shoot low. Leaning backward and you shoot a bit higher. Same thing with hips. Foot position, Move your front foot left, your shot will go left, move it right, shot will go right.

Third rule: Follow through. BEFORE YOU RELEASE make a CONSCIOUS decision to follow through with the shot. Many shooters decide to relax just before they release and shots go low, or right or left. Usually if you are shooting low, but consistently this is the issue. You are relaxing AS you release, instead of AFTER you release.

I've decided that I want to write more, or maybe even make some videos about how to learn to shoot better because I want to document what was in that little pamphlet that my friend gave me so many years ago...

More will follow.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

yes please !


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Archery-Edition-Official-Olympic-Sports/dp/1882180887

It is prolly this, or something like this. I don't have the booklet anymore. PAA has been dead for years. The point is that in the Olympics they shoot at 100 meters. There is absolutely no reason that we can not do that with slingshots... If we learn how.

So, to my thinking we will probably be needing to extend the qualification system to 100 meters, at some point. I'm thinking three pound coffee can at fifty meters and a nine inch (,229 meter) paper plate at 100 meters.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you got me interested. i will follow, read and learn.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

OldSpookASA said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Archery-Edition-Official-Olympic-Sports/dp/1882180887
> 
> It is prolly this, or something like this. I don't have the booklet anymore. PAA has been dead for years. The point is that in the Olympics they shoot at 100 meters. There is absolutely no reason that we can not do that with slingshots... If we learn how.
> 
> So, to my thinking we will probably be needing to extend the qualification system to 100 meters, at some point. I'm thinking three pound coffee can at fifty meters and a nine inch (,229 meter) paper plate at 100 meters.


Alternatively, we can use target scaling at hit a match at 10m!!!!

wait... some guys are doing that


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

thanks for these rules, I find them very useful.

jazz


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Crac said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.amazon.com/Archery-Edition-Official-Olympic-Sports/dp/1882180887
> ...


Welp, yes some guys are doing that but target scaling is not the same as sending that ball down range through all that weather. Hitting a match at 10 meters is not the same thing as hitting an 18 inch circle at 100 meters. Might be about equal in difficulty, not really sure. If it was a linear scale then you would be shooting at a marble at 100 meters. Clearly not the same thing...


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Bill has a video of him shooting a coke can at 410'. He hit it on his third shot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Bob at Draco said:


> Bill has a video of him shooting a coke can at 410'. He hit it on his third shot.


I believe I have seen that video.

Three fingers below the nock. I never shot that style but I'm pretty sure that it would work a treat at 20 yards.

I do like a tab though.


----------



## idleidolidyll (Aug 20, 2013)

keep it up; this is a great discussion to follow


----------

